# Neat Markings



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Lets see your goats with fun, interesting, weird, or cool markings and colors! All breeds welcome!

Cool looking moon spot on her face...









This doe was always like this...this is her actual color...









Neat face marking...









Interesting moon spot around her eye...









Cool looking moon spots...









And Darla of course...who reminds me of an Appaloosa...


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

They are lovely! mine are both plain white so...
M.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

This is Taffy she is our little paint % doeling. She has beautiful paint markings and I have always loved this perfect polka-dot on her side :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I love her markings! She's got such a sweet face too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

those are cool!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...me and Burns are the only ones with goats that have some interesting markings!? :shocked:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

This is Thor, I always loved his face as well as his side spot









The crazy yin and yang twins, Kirby (black) and Demetrius (white) even though they are Alpines


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cute! LOVE the twins...that black one especially!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I think my little doeling, Skye, has interesting markings.. especially her striped legs.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

VERY cool looking!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a doeling with a little bluish black spot on her side!! I named her 'Blueberry Muffin' after it! :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's really cute! I like it!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll need to get a good picture showing it, but my doe Twix has a symmetrical butterfly marking on the middle of her back! Love all the pictures shared thus far!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Every single one of these goats is just beautiful! KW, that doe with the brownish color mixed with black is so cool looking! I have a doe and her son that are black mixed with coppery-colored hairs. It's not a copper deficiency; I don't know what it is.

Helen______________________Hans
















I always liked the big white splash on Blizzy - like somebody just dumped a bucket of white paint over him.

Blizzy Right_________________Left


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, and I also have a doe that has two PERFECT spots on her side!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cool markings everyone


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I love the heart! that is so cool! and the sidewise stripes are always cool... makes them look sort of quizzical
M.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Love all of these!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's a few more...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ LOVE the wattles!!! I will look for some good pics of my girls....


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

My 'Avatar' heart faced goat.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I always thought my previous buck had neat patterning.  









Then this is Boo's ghost! Named her Boo because of it.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Loving the coats everyone!! There are really some unique and beautiful goats out there!

And yeah, Kylee, Kirby was quite the black goat of the family. We weren't expecting him at all!!!
I love all my goats, so its hard for me not to flood you guys with images. But I'm really looking forward to the colors on this years batch of kids!!!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So many cute goats with cool markings!

All I have is standard colors of cou clair, chamoisee, and Sundgau.
I am getting a broken chamoisee though. She has a white square patch on her that it outlined by some black.
I think some white on her legs. 

Another doe I am getting has interesting colors. Not sure what they even call her.
She has silver, brown, white, and I think black.
She has this swirl of black and white round spot in the middle of the swirl.
Hard to describe.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay I had it wrong.
She has a round gray/brown mark and it looks like a crescent moon around it, could be the camera.
This is Juna, the goat I am buying in May.


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

She's standing a bit oddly in this photo, but it is a heart marking. My retained doeling this year is Valentine, born 2/14 of course. Her 3 brothers weren't appropriately marked for the occasion.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

My first two cashmeres born for 2012 are my most unique colored ones.










This is him now:









and his sister:









and this is her now:









I just love their roan badger face coloring!
Dam is silver and sire was a red badger face. pictured below









and sire:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

My friend has an Alpine buckling, sired by my buck Jasper, with unusual white markings.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

^I love him!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I get alot of comments on this little guy. Most people love him but there are few that are shocked that nubians have that much color.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Here are mine:

Deva-Lu Who, with her white mask. She also has a garter on one leg  









Shady Grove, who looks like a fawn. When she was a baby it looked like she had a lightning bolt down her face -- she's growing out of it though


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Love everyone's hearted-spotted-dotted-ghostly-apaloosa/ey-masky-goaties!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Eddy-I think his facial markings/mask are neat. 









His sister Zoe had some mean looking eyebrows. She reminds me of a guy with a crew cut and big eyebrows. :ROFL: 









I know Buckskin is a common color, but when Snickers was a baby it made her look like she was wearing a diaper. :greengrin:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

In my opinion Beep has interesting spots on her for being a Toggenburg X Alpine.










Yes she does have a Mohawk. You should see her when she gets mad lol.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

This is neat to me not sure if anyone else has had this on a goat before. This is on my buckling that is 10 days old. I think the wave is really different.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

the zigzag is super cool!
M.


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

Here are some goats that I have/had that have really cool markings


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

That (I assume) buck is a stunner! 
M.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I love all these neat marked goats.
Here are mine.
Daisy looks like a pinto horse
















Oreos big spot on top








Autumn she was born black and white and know like a frosty grey and white And she has a neat spot under her chin 

















and last a little boy that was born this yr looks like he has pants on


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks NaturalGoats! He really was beautiful and so sweet!


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

TiffofMo, that last little guy looks just like one of the bucklings born here last November!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

LuvMyNDG's They could be twins your is so cute kindof looks like he has a shirt halfway on lol


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Kid colors*

These are some of my favorite colorings on my Nigerian kids. They are from various years. As you have probably already guessed, I kept 2 of these great little goats shown in the photos. I guess I'm kinda a sucker for interesting coloring, although that's not all I want in a good goat. It sure makes it fun though, doesn't it? Enjoy!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

I love 'em all!!

Here is a picture of Jake's markings. I had to take a picture before his horns grew and made the heart shape unrecognizable.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I love it! So cute...too bad it didn't stay!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Finally got a picture


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Azrael has some interesting marks, including stripes of black roan through his socks, and his rear end looks like he sat in paint. His clipped coat is looking awesome, too. He's getting an "adult" coat along his legs, back, shoulders and neck, giving him a dark cape and belly over a light gray base coat.
























(that white line is actually a line of white hairs. It's on both cheeks)

Barclay, our other buck, is a belted saanen, and jenny has spotted ears.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

These are all very neat looking! Jenny's speckled ears are super cute!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

What breed is Azrael? Jenny?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Azrael is 100% kiko and jenny and barclay are 100% saanen.


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Aren't they all stunning!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

somehow I couldn't focus on Jenny's ears for the apple in her mouth... lol
M.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe she is thinking of going to a pig roast... :shrug: :laugh:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I just saw BLACK hairs on barclay. Cool, but at the same time, not cool. I'm pretty sure that the ADGA doesn't accept that...

Jenny's favorite thing come fall are the bazillion apples that always fall, and she's pretty darn good at eating them whole. It's usually pretty funny, I'll have to try to get a video of it some day.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I dont' actually have this doeling yet, but have a deposit on her and will have her here on the farm within a couple weeks ( :leap: ) I LOVE her markings! You can't see in this picture, but she has swiss markings on her face  Hopefully she'll add some color to my Nigerian herd. Do you think she'd produce color if bred to a pure white buck?

http://postimage.org/image/q8hgxpgfz/

This is one of my kids from this year, an Alpine/Lamancha cross doeling. I really like her coloring too.

http://postimage.org/image/k8tpu1vnj/

This is one of last year's does. The lady that bought her got her mainly for her coloring!

http://postimage.org/image/yhtcc4a67/


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Cute GL98!

And I thought the same thing about Jenny haha. We used to have an apple tree in the pen before an ice storm brought it down, but you would never have known the goats inhaled the apples so fast.


----------

